# New rbp's



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

We newly bought two rbs (3") in a 85 g tank. In two days they ate five goldfish. But sadly one of them wounded from one side. ( i think the reason is the sharp side of the rock inside of the aquarium.) And we caught it. ( it was so hard to catch him.) And we used some medical to treat him. After two days from this operation he is ok, looks healty but he is not as agressive as we bought. He is very very shy. Always hiding himself from us.. He is not eating anything. Do u know what to do to gain his self-confidence back?


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi









Its probably the stress of being out of the tank/put back.
He'll probably be nervous for a wee while, but should start to get its confidence back soon.
i think the golden rule is to keep a close eye on him.

and welcome to the website!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad he's fully healed from his injuries, but he's probably in his own recovery period. Give it time for him to recover fully. Another alternative is raise the heat up a lil. Hope this helps!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

to get confidence back you ask? ... well thats up to your fiish but dithers will always help spee up this process :







:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

p's are strong fish and heal up rather quickly..nice to see you p is ok..


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi everybody thank you for quick response.
p's are still shy when we are watching them, but they are eating golds when alone.
how about yors, can you easily watch them hunting?

2 rbp (3") in a 85 g tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In due time they'll get used to you watching them. They're still babies at 3" still skittish and shy at times.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Add a couple more they are better in numbers.


----------

